# Train of Tank Cars



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I live near the UP mainline across Nebraska-our section has 3 sets of mainline tracks, LOTS of trains going by. Anyway, saw a train of just ALL tank cars, first I had ever seen. Some looked new, but many were just slightly used, no graffitti either!  Lots of ethanol plants here, so you see a lot of tank cars, did not notice any ethanol markings on them though, but I was driving at the time!  Could be a neat train for someone.
Jerry


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Growing up along the IC I remember long trains of tank cars going to and fro from the ADM plant in Decatur Illinois as a kid. Very impressive, I may have to add that to my list of acquisitions..


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

We have that here on the UP coast line every so often. For some reason, there is a large diameter pipe between every pair of cars.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Something sinister about long trains of black tank cars. I have a fantasy train for my N scale layout, thats the local "nuclear waste" train from the secret government installation up the tracks.. - the consist is 3 all black CN GP9s (with the red noodles), followed by a black unmarked boxcar, a siloed gondola and about 8 black ultx "beer cans". It gets clearance wherever it goes... LOL! I'd like to duplicate in large scale, but my loco budget is dead flat, and USAT doesn't do that livery.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen a set of N scale covered hoppers. They're molded of glow-in-the-dark plastic and decorated with nuclear warnings


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

The TankTrain is a setup so when companys have only one offload station they spot a train that maybe 20 cars or so and pump air from the opposite end of the train thru each car (large diameter pipe). It adds pressure and the commodity is offloaded.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, 
I'm not sure I understand you. Are you saying that air pressure is being used to offload the contents of the tank cars simultaneously?


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

During World War II, all tank car trains were a common sight along the US east coast. This was due to German U-Boat sinking allied tankers, so the oil traffic from the gulf to the New York area was moved by train. There is a photo and article in the Classic Trains special issue.


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, I used to work for the company that leased them, My task was to clean them/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif, We also used air to get the remaining contents to one car then clean away and Thats when I got the full scoop on the TankTrain./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry and All,

The train you are refering to is probably called the "Oil Can" train. Question: Were the tank cars all coupled at the top of the ends with large pipes going from one to another? If so, that is what is commonly called the "Oil Can". It was originally run on the SP, now UP after the buy out. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Mike Rogers (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Stevens on 01/20/2008 11:29 PM
Jerry and All,

The train you are refering to is probably called the "Oil Can" train. Question: Were the tank cars all coupled at the top of the ends with large pipes going from one to another? If so, that is what is commonly called the "Oil Can". It was originally run on the SP, now UP after the buy out. Just my 2 cents worth.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You are correct Greg, and here is a view of an O gauge model:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keK8hEI-Re0


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

 UP  must be moving a lot of tank cars. I was down south today  and their was a tank train setting there in South Omaha.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a common sight on the Alaska Railroad. The refinery at North Pole, which is just south of Fairbanks, produces jet fuel. The source of crude is, of course, the Alyeska Pipeline.  

This refined product  is shipped through Fairbanks and on down to Anchorage on a regular basis--daily, I believe. Both the Anchorage and Fairbanks airports have extensive international cargo traffic moving through and thus move large amounts of fuel. The consist I last saw had 51 tankers in it.  


--Ron in AK


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of a TankTrain operating on the Vermont Railway at New Haven Junction.











Generally speaking, there are two trains a day from Whitehall, NY to Burlington VT largely made up of TankTrain cars hauling fuel oil and gasoline to the biggest market in the state.

Llyn


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The things a guy learns. Good eye there Don! 
Jerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very  interesting.


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

_The train you are refering to is probably called the "Oil Can" train. Question: Were the tank cars all coupled at the top of the ends with large pipes going from one to another? If so, that is what is commonly called the "Oil Can". It was originally run on the SP, now UP after the buy out. Just my 2 cents worth.
_
I'm pretty sure the UP never ran the oil can train (Bakersfield to Anaheim via Tehachapi, Barstow and Cahon) because a pipeline was built to replace the train.

Hope this helps,

Greg


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 01/23/2008 5:05 PM
This is a common sight on the Alaska Railroad. The refinery at North Pole, which is just south of Fairbanks, produces jet fuel. The source of crude is, of course, the Alyeska Pipeline.  

This refined product  is shipped through Fairbanks and on down to Anchorage on a regular basis--daily, I believe. Both the Anchorage and Fairbanks airports have extensive international cargo traffic moving through and thus move large amounts of fuel. The consist I last saw had 51 tankers in it.  


--Ron in AK


While station at Elmendorf in Alaska I watched the tankers and many more trains right from my barracks window. I kind of miss the fun of all that and at that time with no homeland security we could ride those trains, go into the shops and in general have fun. The last time I was in Alaska, about a year ago, we got checked out by the RR cops, local cops and in general had fun but not like it used to be. 

I did stay in the Comfort Inn though which is right by Ships Creek and you can see the trains passing through with ease.... tanker trains... coal trains.... passnger and mixed freight.... OH some intermodal too. 

The switcher are running quite often and it is a fun place to visit. 

Art


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tanks trains were introduced as unit train kind of like unit grain trains and ran in consist of 20 to 60 or more cars. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one advantage of a shortline RJ,  you can get away with far less cars than that.


----------

